# Bruni Brunella....first play



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will post some pics later when I take them in daylight. I used a 7 gm basket with this and it works a treat. It is an open boiler so once switched on, stick a temp probe in and let it heat up. pull a bit of water through to help warm things up. When I am playing with new 'old' levers, I forget the usual parameters and just go by taste. So, once warmed through I loaded the basket. As it is a sprung lever you pull the lever down to force water through and end up doing the Fellini method. I used 2 downward pulls. The shot never started to pour but constantly dripped. I have no idea of the output as my scales were too big. Anyway, it tased pretty good meaning it did not seem under extracted. I left it for 10 mins (switched off) then came back to it, powered back on and let the temp creep up again. Slackened of the grind two notches and prepared and pulled the shot with the same method. Need to slacken off another notch on the Niche as the pour was still slightly slow. Much tastier though than the first effort. this machine is going to excel with Ristretto type pours and I look forward to further playtime.

I will miss it but it has to go!


----------

